# florida keys



## bajafisherman (Oct 8, 2007)

I was down iun the keys on marine science trip and i pretty much fished the whole timne i was there. i was limited to what i could do cause we were on a little private island. I caught a bunch of snapper on top water ans it was a blast. i decided to take a snapper and butterfly it and toss it out on a penn 850 i hooked shark about 200 pound and he was jumpin in 3 feet of water. it was a blast but he broke off cause i didnt have wire. i only have 100 lb leader. caught some nice jacks and had a blast. sorry no pictures. but ill get some on here when i get back from oregon i am headed to the ranch it is time to AI the cows and put them out to pastures. well hope everything is good back home fellers. tear em up


----------

